# Stack and reach measurements



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all! I wanted to know if any of you have measured stack and reach on your Giant frames? Since is a trend now to include stack and reach on newer geometry charts (like Cervelo, Fuji, Cannondale) I measured my frames and came up with 38 cm on small and 39 cm on medium of reach. I was wondering if I measured them right. 

Ed


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

musicociclista said:


> Hi all! I wanted to know if any of you have measured stack and reach on your Giant frames? Since is a trend now to include stack and reach on newer geometry charts (like Cervelo, Fuji, Cannondale) I measured my frames and came up with 38 cm on small and 39 cm on medium of reach. I was wondering if I measured them right.
> 
> Ed


It's as simple as....
View attachment 183487


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks PJ! I try to do exactly that, but measuring a real bike sometimes gives me different results each time, and it would be nice to share and compare to see if we're all getting similar measurements.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

musicociclista said:


> Thanks PJ! I try to do exactly that, but measuring a real bike sometimes gives me different results each time, and it would be nice to share and compare to see if we're all getting similar measurements.


Understood. Sometimes having another set of hands and a level helps, otherwise just take an average. Not ideal, but it'll get you really close.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

musicociclista said:


> Hi all! I wanted to know if any of you have measured stack and reach on your Giant frames? Since is a trend now to include stack and reach on newer geometry charts (like Cervelo, Fuji, Cannondale) I measured my frames and came up with 38 cm on small and 39 cm on medium of reach. I was wondering if I measured them right.
> 
> Ed


I wish it would become an industry standard. It would make it very easy for consumers to compare frames...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

robpar said:


> I wish it would become an industry standard. It would make it very easy for consumers to compare frames...


I agree that it would make comparisons easier, but those measurements only take on real meaning if there's a baseline for comparison (like a current bike) where stack/ reach requirements are known. To noobs or first time road bike buyers, it's just another geo number and apt to confuse.


----------

